# What colour is my horse, help with passport



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

If she has one or more blue eye then yes I would say Tovero according to APHA regulations. 
If no blue eye, then she fits the description of Tobiano perfectly. Again these are by the APHA regulations.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I would call her a "Ben Franklin sorrel."










Kidding.

Tovero is a good guess. My gut reaction was tobiano, but after looking more closely, I think you may be right after all. Base color, of course, is chestnut in British terms.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Toveros do not require blue eyes. And APHA/ other breed registries do not necessarily register based on genes present, but simply phenotype and "guesstimates" (and thus have a lot of misregistered horses).


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Haha Bubba! Ben Franklin, that's funny. =]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> Toveros do not require blue eyes. And APHA/ other breed registries do not necessarily register based on genes present, but simply phenotype and "guesstimates" (and thus have a lot of misregistered horses).


I looked it up on APHA.com and according to them a Tovero has to have one or both blue eyes. I didn't know that either. 
APHA.Com - Tovero Pattern

According to the description of each color pattern on APHA.com, she's Tobiano if no blue eyes. My first reaction was Tovero as well until I looked it up.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

But that doesn't matter here because it's a different registery. If it's similar to CHAPS then I don't think they care about blue eyes. If they have Tovero on the form then put her as that.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

She appears to be carrying both Tobiano & Sabino (notice the "roaning" in her coat & the large face white that avoids her eyes & extends far under her chin), so yes, she would be considered "Tovero". APHA is severely lacking in real genetic knowledge, so I would never use their guidelines in order to identify pattern genes, especially when the horse is not being registered with them.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Quixotic said:


> She appears to be carrying both Tobiano & Sabino (notice the "roaning" in her coat & the large face white that avoids her eyes & extends far under her chin), so yes, she would be considered "Tovero". APHA is severely lacking in real genetic knowledge, so I would never use their guidelines in order to identify pattern genes, especially when the horse is not being registered with them.


This.

Also, a true tobiano would have no face white. So the fact she has a blaze means she has to be another white pattern as well. If the registry has a 'tovero' option, go with that. *mutters about outdated registries* Although having said that, I suppose it is a sign of change coming that a European registry is recognising her as more than a skewbald lol


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Lis said:


> But that doesn't matter here because it's a different registery. If it's similar to CHAPS then I don't think they care about blue eyes. If they have Tovero on the form then put her as that.


::Ahh Haa moment:: Ohh, I understand now. Guess that makes more sence for a horse not in America to not be in the AMERICAN paint horse....


----------



## Laura6544 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thankyou everyone, I dont think its been long since we have started calling our coloured's more than just skewbald and piebald here in the uk. My girl is half thoroughbred and as a 5 year old (18 years ago) she used to cause quite a stir at shows because she didn't have full feather and mane and stands at 16hh. Nowadays though shes a bit on the heavy side compared to others. I remember seeing a beautiful frame (I think this is the right terminology) horse at the Mazarella stud about 15 years ago, I had never seen such a beautiful and unusually marked horse, coloured horses are amazing!
For pure indulgence, as I love to show my girl to anyone who will have a look, here she is as a 5 year old.


----------

